# Reducing Feeder or Service Neutral Size



## jar546 (Aug 6, 2019)

This is just a small snippet of information to think about and remember.

You have two methods to determine your feeder and service loads.
1) Utilizing Part III of NEC 220 which starts at 220.40, or
2) Utilizing Part IV of NEC 220 which starts at 220.80 (alternate method)

IF you choose to reduce your neutral size, you can only do so under Part III, NEC 220.61. You cannot use Part IV and reduce neutral size.  Reducing neutral conductor sizer is only available within Part III.  There are no option for reducing neutral sizing under Part IV.


----------

